# absoluTTe 28



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Received this morning, looks a good read ........... however...........

I will take it work tonight and read during my brews  

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Received this morning, looks a good read ........... however...........
> 
> I will take it work tonight and read during my brews
> 
> Paul


Bit too much usual crap from a regular contributor though 
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

